# Canadian Juggernauts



## EJ1312 (Jan 10, 2022)

I have gas panned the trans canada coast to coast over a dozen times and would like to make a dedication to the juggernauts of canada
Also looking to connect with fellow canadian juggernauts and hear some storys


----------

